# Bunnies! Or, OMG PANIC our dates were wrong!!!



## RJSchaefer (May 11, 2013)

We *just* moved our [meat] rabbits into a colony setting. Literally last night.

One of our does...we thought she was due for her first little on the 7th. Nope. She had them today! I caught her starting a nest last night and felt very bad about moving her, but had been told the start of a nest means 2 to 3 days to birth. We also checked the area she was building and found no sign of any kits (I double checked after finding this nest, just to be sure I didn't accidentally separate them). There was only a small amount of fur there, whereas this nest looks like a rabbit exploded.

The females are in one pen, the males in another. She's doing a good job of keeping the other does away from her litter. I'll post pictures when I get them uploaded.

A few questions...
Some meat rabbit guides have said to handle the kits asap to get a tally of good and bad, and remove dead ones. We did a quick count, but didn't disturb them. Should we handle them? I know it won't make her reject them, but I want to limit stress.

She built the next in the hay I gave them. Should I move them to a nesting box, or leave them where they are? If I do move them, should I place her in the box so she knows where they are?

There's a little ambiguity as to _which rabbit_ these kits belong to. We have two sisters - Howell and Minnow - who were both bred on the same day. Minnow is all black, but when she sheds it's white underfur. Howell is broken black. The fur in the nest is white and black. Both rabbits are equally protective of the nest. Howell was the one I caught nesting last night, but Minnow was lying on the nest early this morning.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 11, 2013)

Rabbits will pull fur from other rabbits if they are within reach, so fur color is not a sure sign.  I'd pick the doe up, flip her over, and check her vent. If she gave birth a few hours ago, she will probably still have a little bit of a blood-tinged discharge.

I handle all of my babies at least once a day from day 1. In almost 30 years of breeding rabbits, I have had exactly 1 doe that savaged her litter, and 1 that rejected hers. Most of my does have been amazingly tolerant of my interference. 

I would make a nest in a nest box, and move the kits to it. Kits are pretty mobile from birth, and can get out of the nest and where they may get chilled or stepped on by the mother. I would also put the mother in the box to show her where her kits are.

Just one question. You bred both of these does on the same day, correct? Any possibility that _both_ kindled?


----------



## RJSchaefer (May 11, 2013)

Thanks, Bunnylady. That's what I finally decided to do, so it's good to know it was probably right. I've checked on them several times today. The first time I was worried because they were very wrinkly, but also extremely mewly. I figured the energy was a good thing.

Just checked on them again. No wrinkles. Nice, fat little bellies.

How long until I'm out of the woods (more or less)? At what point can I stop telling my kids not to get too excited because first time bunny moms typically lose their litters?

Edited to add: They may have both kindled. I don't think so. Only one had some blood around her vent. There were only 6 kids. Maybe, though. Not sure. All I know is they are both protecting the nest viciously. Any chance the sisters would share a nest?


----------

